# «Με λες» ή «μου λες»; Η δικαίωση



## Elsa (Feb 25, 2009)

Θα μπορούσα να το βάλω και στο Greek Monolingual αλλά κολλάει κι εδώ.
Μου το έστειλαν με mail και το βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο σε ανάρτηση του Indiblog με τίτλο «Με λες» ή «μου λες»; Η δικαίωση
Απόσπασμα:
_Ας μην ξεχνάμε το εξής σημαντικό: οι νοτιοελλαδίτες, που εκφράζουν τη δοτική μέσω γενικής λέγοντας “θα σου πω κάτι”, “θα της δώσω κάτι”, στον πληθυντικό διαπράττουν ακριβώς το “σφάλμα” που καταλογίζουν στα εκ Βορρά αδέλφια τους, και λένε: “θα σας πω κάτι”, “θα τους δώσω κάτι”. Χρησιμοποιούν δηλαδή αιτιατική! Επομένως, καθαρά από απόψεως ομοιογένειας, τα βόρεια ιδιώματα είναι πιο συνεπή διότι χρησιμοποιούν αιτιατική και στον ενικό και στον πληθυντικό….”

Αυτά λέει ο κ. Μπαμπινιώτης στο Βήμα.

Σιγά τα αυγά (αβγά).
Οποιοσδήποτε έχει μπει στο Indiblog γνωρίζει ότι όχι μόνον είναι δόκιμο το *ΣΕ λέω* αλλά στην πλήρη του ανάπτυξη το σωστό είναι *ΣΕ λέω αφού για*. _

(στο Βήμα δεν βρήκα το Μπαμπινιώτειο κείμενο)


----------



## Bill (Feb 25, 2009)

Οι νησιώτες χρησιμοποιούν και τα δύο: "Εμένα λόγια μη μου λες, και μη με περιπαίζεις." (Μάρκος Βαμβακάρης) (((-:


----------



## sarant (Feb 25, 2009)

Υπάρχουν και βόρειοι που λένε "πάρε μου τηλέφωνο" :)


----------



## danae (Feb 26, 2009)

sarant said:


> Υπάρχουν και βόρειοι που λένε "πάρε μου τηλέφωνο" :)



Ναι, είναι σχετικά νέο το φαινόμενο και νομίζω ότι οφείλεται σε υπερδιόρθωση.


----------



## danae (Feb 27, 2009)

Σχετικά με το επιχείρημα του Μπαμπινιώτη, έχω μια απορία. Πρόκειται σίγουρα για αιτιατική πληθυντικού ο τύπος "τους"; Ρωτάω, γιατί χρησιμοποιείται αδιακρίτως γένους. Αν ήταν αιτιατική, δε θα λέγαμε "τους είπα" όταν το έμμεσο αντικείμενο είναι αρσενικό, "τις / τες είπα" όταν είναι θηλυκό και "τα είπα" όταν είναι ουδέτερο; Ή χρησιμοποιούμε την αιτιατική του αρσενικού για όλα τα γένη; Μπερδεύτηκα.

Έδιτ: Τώρα που έριξα μια ματιά στη γραμματική, είδα ότι η γενική είναι τους για όλα τα γένη και η αιτιατική τους, τις (τες) και τα. Άρα για ποια αιτιατική μιλάνε; Γενική χρησιμοποιούμε και στον ενικό και στον πληθυντικό.

Έδιτ 2: Έριξα μια ματιά στο ίντι και είδα ότι με πρόλαβαν άλλοι...


----------



## sarant (Mar 4, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε αντιληφθεί, αλλά το δήθεν άρθρο του Μπαμπινιώτη διαδίδεται με ρυθμούς επιδημίας, με μαζικά αλυσιδωτά ηλεμηνύματα. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι πλαστό, διότι κανείς γλωσσολόγος δεν θα έγραφε π.χ. "κατάργηση της δοτικής". Είδα κάπου να δίνεται παραπομπή Βήμα 22.2.2009, αλλά η συγκεκριμένη έκδοση, αν την είδα καλά στην ηλεκτρονική της μορφή, δεν είχε άρθρο του Μπαμπινιώτη. Γενικά, κοιτάζοντας το κυριακάτικο Βήμα δεν είδα να υπάρχει η μόνιμη στήλη του Μπαμπινιώτη που ήταν καθιερωμένη εδώ και χρόνια πολλά. Είναι όντως έτσι;


----------



## danae (Mar 4, 2009)

sarant said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε αντιληφθεί, αλλά το δήθεν άρθρο του Μπαμπινιώτη διαδίδεται με ρυθμούς επιδημίας, με μαζικά αλυσιδωτά ηλεμηνύματα. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι πλαστό, διότι κανείς γλωσσολόγος δεν θα έγραφε π.χ. "κατάργηση της δοτικής". Είδα κάπου να δίνεται παραπομπή Βήμα 22.2.2009, αλλά η συγκεκριμένη έκδοση, αν την είδα καλά στην ηλεκτρονική της μορφή, δεν είχε άρθρο του Μπαμπινιώτη. Γενικά, κοιτάζοντας το κυριακάτικο Βήμα δεν είδα να υπάρχει η μόνιμη στήλη του Μπαμπινιώτη που ήταν καθιερωμένη εδώ και χρόνια πολλά. Είναι όντως έτσι;



Σίγουρα είναι πλαστό, αποκλείεται να έλεγε ότι είναι αιτιατική το _τους_.


----------



## sarant (Mar 9, 2009)

Συγνώμη για τη ρεκλάμα. Ο γλωσσολόγος υπηρεσίας έγραψε για το θέμα αυτό, εδώ:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/03/09/melesmpampiniotis/


----------



## sarant (Mar 9, 2009)

Και ξανασυγνώμη για την ξαναρεκλάμα, αλλά στα σχόλια του ποστ μπορείτε να μάθετε πώς γεννήθηκε ο μύθος, αφού το πήρε είδηση ο αρχικός δημιουργός του και μας ενημέρωσε!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2009)

Ξαναρεκλάμα; Μ' αφού η _ρεκλάμα_ εμπεριέχει ήδη το επαναληπτικό _re-_!


----------



## nickel (Mar 17, 2009)

Πολύ καλό είναι το κείμενο του ηλεφούφουτου στον πλούσιο και πολύπλευρο σχολιασμό για το «Με λες» και το ψευτομπαμπινιώτειο άρθρο.


----------

